# Contemplating a trip to Alberta (Calgary) to pick up a project.........



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

So I have a lead on a restoration project (a car) and this would be a purchase in Calgary.   If things are a go and I choose to take the 3200km drive,  it may be advantageous to take something out to the Calgary folks verses just driving out there and back......


Could be just a pipe dream as I will find out later today.  If I *am* doing it....any thoughts on needing a mule?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

So what is it that would tempt you to make that expedition?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

It would be a 1970 Opel Gt - restoration project - in some rough shape but operational.  I had the same car when I was a young lad.  My wife loved it - I sold it and bought a truck - she has been on me about it ever since LOL

Fixed up they are going for 15 to 20K US.  When I was young we had little money and I had no place to keep/fix things - Time changes LOL


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 10, 2021)

Perfect - do you go with trailer and can pick up larger things? How much to move a Southbend 9C lathe? One of the members is selling it for cheap and I would love to move it to Calgary. If not a trailer then I have two micrometers with TobraAprentice.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

I miss my 68 Mustang GT but alas, little money at the time and no place to store and work on it


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 10, 2021)

Ha ha , Opel GT, my kid brother(speed freak to the nth degree) use one as his first serious drag racer, big block Chevy in it, of course the obligatory headers &  brump-brump  big cam idle sound and slicks wide as a row boat. Dave was gone working oversees one time and his wife's car wouldn't start....so she fired up the Opel and took er to down town, not knowing it wasn't "street legal"....she was rather embarrassed by the police attention she ended up causing .


----------



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

@Tom Kitta : I would be hauling a flat bed trailer that would be long enough for the whole car and a crate of parts.   The Lathe that you desire is located in Peterborough  - that is about 2 hours away from me - wrong direction - hmmmm.....

Plan would be to depart Friday November 26th - only leaves me a day to get ready and try to get that lathe - @Chip Maker would be your guy I gather.

I will let you know how it goes with negotiations - anything is possible.  I would move it for you for just a donation for my fuel usage.  I would stick it in the truck box so it would be all protected.


----------



## Chip Maker (Nov 10, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I miss my 68 Mustang GT but alas, little money at the time and no place to store and work on it


Maybe we should start an off topic car project forum. Was yours a fastback? I'm presently restoring a '68 Shelby that I bought in 1978 as a kid. I may hold the world record for longest restoration project lol. It's moving along much quicker since I retired and moved. I parted out a '67 GT 390 4-speed fastback car as a kid and had a '66 fastback for a while as well as 351 CJ car and a '71 Mach 1 ram air.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Ya,  68 Mustang GT Fastback.  Thing was a theft magnet.  Was stolen 3 times, the last time they trashed the engine, and then I couldn't afford to keep it


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 10, 2021)

I feel a meet'n'greet w/food/beverages is in order for sure.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 10, 2021)

@opensourcefan 
this might be an opportunity to make a play for that king lathe, north of Peterborough.


----------



## Quinn (Nov 10, 2021)

Brent H said:


> So I have a lead on a restoration project (a car) and this would be a purchase in Calgary.   If things are a go and I choose to take the 3200km drive,  it may be advantageous to take something out to the Calgary folks verses just driving out there and back......
> 
> 
> Could be just a pipe dream as I will find out later today.  If I *am* doing it....any thoughts on needing a mule?


I seen that Opel the other day.  I’m sure you are aware, but it’s rough.  Things always show much rougher in real life.  I understand the rarity of the car and can see the desire.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.  

I’m sure there are locals who would check it out for you.  I know nothing about Opels!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

@Quinn : yes, it is rough - but will be a diamond after I get it  - LOL

So I bought it - Will be arranging things - Looks like a trip out west for the end of November

@Tom Kitta - PM me and maybe we can arrange something


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/calgary/opel-gt-al-ppu/1591981038?undefined  This one ????


----------



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

@YYCHM - yep, that is my little piece of trash now


----------



## Brent H (Nov 10, 2021)

When I am done with it it will be more like this:


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 11, 2021)

My wife just started drooling in envy. Opel was always her go to car in Germany, and this was her dream car.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Could be just a pipe dream as I will find out later today. If I *am* doing it....any thoughts on needing a mule?



Doesn't the coast gaurd have an ice breaking run out there someplace? If not now, surely this coming spring. The IPCC says we are all going to drown next year. 

Driving out west at the end of November is risky... Of course, your neck of the woods isn't much better.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> My wife just started drooling in envy. Opel was always her go to car in Germany, and this was her dream car.



Your wife seems to let you do what most of us would die for. I'd drive to China to get her that dream car of hers if I were you!

Sorry, I meant that reply for @Brent H .   But what the heck, looks like it might apply to you too! And prolly a few others too! 

And let's not forget that my bride of 50 years actually let me buy two knee mills - albeit only temporary....


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

Well we are getting things set up for the trip.  I will be taking my youngest boy on the adventure - he is pretty pumped!
Thank you @Susquatch concerns - yes that time of year is of some weather concern and yes, my neck of the woods gets typically bombed in the winter (usually close to 3 feet remains all winter).

@darrin1200 : My wife is totally stoked about the purchase and I hope it all works out - she just loved the car and once it it running properly she wants to learn to drive it.  It is a 4 speed standard -pretty peppy and fun to drive.

I will be bringing some extra gas and a few other things for the trip.  The good thing is that my truck is nice an big and I have a full work cap on the back with a roll out bed so it is easy to bring some additional supplies.

I am sure I can set up a "where are you now" for @YYCHM 's entertainment.

@ShawnR has offered a place to crash for the first leg of the trip - excellent!  Thank you Shawn!  we will see where we make it to on the second leg.  

If all goes well it will be quite the adventure.  I have 3 brothers and 1 brother in law in Calgary and I have all you Forum brothers out there as well - plus there is an Opel club I will be meeting - should be fun times!

If any Ontario guys need something brought back - let me know and we can see what is possible.  

Exciting times - LOL


----------



## turner (Nov 11, 2021)

Old car, young son, restoration project, adventure, memories for a lifetime...wise DAD!
I still have my 1st car, 68 Camaro.
Todd T.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds like a fun trip, drive safe.


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 11, 2021)

Now I need to shop Kijiji from Toronto to Calgary! That opens up a whole new land of opportunity! Thanks @Brent H


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

@ShawnR : if there is something on the route we can make a plan!   I am ho see a bunch of the group if possible - time will be fleeting but I will try my best.


----------



## combustable herbage (Nov 11, 2021)

@Brent H  You'll have to take a big block of cheese with you, something that pairs well with a nice machine price wine. 
Dusty or the devil made me say it!!


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 11, 2021)

Being a good host, I will send you to bed with Guinness! Least I can do.....


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

@ShawnR : my son will love it!


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 11, 2021)

That photo was at camp this summer. He is not usually that rough looking. And he looks older there but is actually only 18 months old. Very friendly, as all Newfoundlands are.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 11, 2021)

@Brent H you gonna go out 11 or 17? I usually run 17 but 11 is flatter. Look for an app called Trucker Path, it might help with finding gas or distances 

Fun fact it’s uphill all the way from the Manitoba border. All the stinking way to Calgary. 

The Transcanada has stoplights on it that suck time 

Have a safe trip!!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 11, 2021)

@Chicken lights would there be any advantage to crossing the border and coming west on the US side?   My cousin did that when he picked up his Jag in Ont. and drove it back to Alberta.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

Roger that @Chicken lights (Dave)  I will be planning out a route and your advice on anything to do with road travel is always most excellent and appreciated.  After @ShawnR 's place I will be entering a new travel experience as this will be a first for driving past T-Bay.  Always flew .....

Up hill eh.....Frack - I guess it will be decent with an empty trailer vs loaded.  Loaded for the way back .....all down hill -


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

@YYCHM :  Google shows I could save 1 hour  - but also shows a ton of construction???  @Chicken lights may have better intel 

I am planning out stops as well after @ShawnR 

What is the red coat trail - 13?


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights would there be any advantage to crossing the border and coming west on the US side?   My cousin did that when he picked up his Jag in Ont. and drove it back to Alberta.


Oh for sure, it would save a ton of time going out. Coming back Brent might have issues at both border crossings, not to mention he might have to pay duty at the Canadian side. 

Brent- past T Bay it’s all winding hilly roads, for the most part it’s two or three lane until Manitoba. 90% of the passing zones are uphill. Big trucks (usually) are in a huge rush and have zero issues being a bully. 

If you look at the map you could cross at the Soo and run due west, then picking up Hwy 2 all the way to Shelby MT, North to sweet grass which then takes you to Lethbridge and then into Calgary. Very scenic drive.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 11, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> he might have to pay duty at the Canadian side.



Why would he have to pay duty to bring a used car sourced in Canada back across the border?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

Hmmmmmm..... I smell the possibility of a run through Chatham to take the Chicago route around Lake Michigan. 

Two nice warm beds here, fine Italian cooking, and whatever you like to drink. 

Might not be your first choice especially if you leave early to rack up some miles. Prolly won't go via the US on the way home, but the option on that leg is open here too. 

You and your son are welcome anytime. Just sayin so you know.....


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Why would he have to pay duty to bring a used car sourced in Canada back across the border?



Because the border officers are control freaks when it comes to common folk like us. Doesn't have to be legal or right or fair. You get to pay a lawyer and most likely get everything confiscated if you don't like it or give them a hard time. 

Truck drivers are the only guys who get any leeway and sometimes they get the book thrown at them too.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Why would he have to pay duty to bring a used car sourced in Canada back across the border?


The problem is he’s “exporting” it at that time. He’s not, we all know that, but it’s considered freight at that point. I don’t know what the USA side would say about it. When I drove my sisters stuff south, because I was driving without her, we had to setup a trip and have it cleared, along with a list of items. They checked the VIN on the vehicle too. 

Both sides are touchy about vehicles with VINS being imported or exported.

This is why, if the freight is travelling through the USA but the final destination isn’t the USA, it travels under a bond. That way the USA isn’t importing it.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 11, 2021)

That’s also why if the freight is staying in Canada, we stay in Canada with it, to save both import and export processes


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

@Chicken lights and @YYCHM : I will be going the Canada route.  It is a long enough drive without all the boarder BS not to mention the Covid stuff etc.  Carter's passport still has him as a little kid and he is now over 6 feet - LOL - it would be a hard sell.  Anyway - I would prefer to be in Canada in case of issues along the way.

Not sure if @Dusty will be at home when we get to Moose Jaw - that would be a neat visit.

How close are you to Calgary @YYCHM ? like right in town or ?

I am chatting with the local Opel aficionado in Calgary and I have to arrange a pick of some parts etc plus family visits but it would be great to meet up with as many of the forum guys as I can to say hello and such.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

@Susquatch :  Your offer is awesome and thank you!  You may see me and one of the lads if we are in the area for a pick up. I have not been back to the Chatham area in a long time.  We routinely tie up in Windsor or Sarnia if you are in the area.  I can give you a tour of the ship.  - at least for a little bit longer  LOL.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch :  Your offer is awesome and thank you!  You may see me and one of the lads if we are in the area for a pick up. I have not been back to the Chatham area in a long time.  We routinely tie up in Windsor or Sarnia if you are in the area.  I can give you a tour of the ship.  - at least for a little bit longer  LOL.



I'd love a tour of the ship. 

Don't you ever tie up in Amherstburg? I know that the coast gaurd has a station there. Only an hour from here and my middle son lives nearby.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

We have a couple times in recent years.  Water level needs to be high as our ship draws about 5.1 meters and A-Berg is cutting it close.  There is a rock shelf just off the dock.  We have been placed on the shelf before - not a good thing - LOL

If I know we are in there and have the time to stay there I will give you a ping!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Chicken lights and @YYCHM : I will be going the Canada route.  It is a long enough drive without all the boarder BS not to mention the Covid stuff etc.  Carter's passport still has him as a little kid and he is now over 6 feet - LOL - it would be a hard sell.  Anyway - I would prefer to be in Canada in case of issues along the way.
> 
> Not sure if @Dusty will be at home when we get to Moose Jaw - that would be a neat visit.
> 
> ...


Once you leave TBay it’s a long pull to get to Manitoba in one day but there’s a bunch of smaller motels before you get to Winnipeg. Be warned northern Ontario motels can be dicey getting a room, lots of construction workers up there. You’ll want to take the bypass towards Brandon to get around Winnipeg. All the way to Alberta you get to count telephone poles. But the grain elevators are kinda neat.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent H said:


> We have a couple times in recent years.  Water level needs to be high as our ship draws about 5.1 meters and A-Berg is cutting it close.  There is a rock shelf just off the dock.  We have been placed on the shelf before - not a good thing - LOL
> 
> If I know we are in there and have the time to stay there I will give you a ping!


Windsor, Leamington, works too. 

So I gather you only stop in Aberg when the winds are not blowing all the water down the lake....... It's a weird effect. The water level at the head of Lake Erie (Aberg) is mostly affected by the wind strength and direction, not by rainfall or snow melt. Some say Niagara Falls plays a role too.


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2021)

Where are you located Brent? I'm in Thunder Bay as well, and could help finance your trip if i find something interesting along your path


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 11, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Once you leave TBay it’s a long pull to get to Manitoba in one day but there’s a bunch of smaller motels before you get to Winnipeg. Be warned northern Ontario motels can be dicey getting a room, lots of construction workers up there. You’ll want to take the bypass towards Brandon to get around Winnipeg. All the way to Alberta you get to count telephone poles. But the grain elevators are kinda neat.


@Chicken lights  Winnipeg is 8 hours from us. I think  @Brent H is planning on at least that in a day, especially if his boy drives. But I am not aware of the construction west from us. Brent, the twinning of #11/17 is in progress around Dorion but usually no stopping. It is off road. Just speed reduces to 70 km for about 10 minutes, if that, so if you get warned of that construction in your research, it is a non issue.....not that you can go around it anywhere anyways.....


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 11, 2021)

What's the planned time frame to be in Calgary?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey @YYCHM : So Craig, it would look like, pending weather, traffic etc that the best thoughts would be 29/30 th?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey @YYCHM : So Craig, it would look like, pending weather, traffic etc that the best thoughts would be 29/30 th?



And for how long?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 11, 2021)

I will be pushing to get to Calgary to have those dates in Calgary - has to be a bump and go as I have a woman who has not seen me for a month letting me go for another week   If weather is good, no problem.  If it is to turn bad I will have to leave before the storm


----------



## Perry (Nov 11, 2021)

Brent, I'm located in Calgary too.   If I can be of assistance when your in the area, feel free to reach out.  You never know what pops up on these kind of trips and the more contacts you have the better.   

Perry


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 12, 2021)

@Brent H Reach out if there's anything I can do for you while you are here - would great to see you face to face.  Is there anything you might like from this side to take home?

I like Kevin's suggestion:  you could meet a bunch of us with minimal time on your part, so you can turn around quickly.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey guys - I have Perry programmed into my phone and I have Shawn as well - I think I have @Dabbler and @YYCHM as we have spoken in the past but will check.

Once things get underway I will start a wee blog on here for the trip and keep you all updated as the journey progresses.  Hopefully nice weather and smooth ride.  

It would be great if we could set up a meet and greet - we can plan something out


----------



## Hacker (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello Brent, I would really like to meet you as well. I am up in the Edmonton area and would come down to Calgary if the stars align and you have the time.


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 12, 2021)

Trucks parked on the side of the road today. Highway closed from Sistonen's corner (just outside of Thunder Bay, junction of #102 and 11/17) to Manitoba border.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Trucks parked on the side of the road today. Highway closed from Sistonen's corner (just outside of Thunder Bay, junction of #102 and 11/17) to Manitoba border.



What's that about?  How long is that supposed to last?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 12, 2021)

Prolly all Gawkers. The word is out that the coast gaurd is coming by and they all wanted to be there to see it!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 12, 2021)

Hell ya!!    checken' us out !  woot!!


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 12, 2021)

@Brent H , let me know if I can be any assistance while you are in Calgary. Chestermere is just east of the city and we have lots of room.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks @RobinHood - You rock Rudy - I hope we all get to meet up!


----------



## ShawnR (Nov 12, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What's that about?  How long is that supposed to last?


Parked as in "might as well sleep where we can cause we ain't going far"


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey Guys, @RobinHood has offered up the use of his *BIG* shop (in Chestermere) to stage a meet and greet for Brent (Thanks Rudy). Brent thinks that would work for him.  So far the the time frame is sometime Nov 29/30. So we have a plan A.  More details as Brent gets closer to Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 12, 2021)

@Brent H, I'm not allowed to drive my vehicle with my lame knee/leg so I couldn't intercept your vehicle while passing by Moose Jaw on the Trans-Canada. Best I can do is from home so beep your horn loud and I'll wave madly. LOL

Be advised: while skirting around MJ on the trans-can watch your speed as the fuzz (police) installed photo radar in that area a real cash cow for the city. Same thing either side of Swift Current so play safe out there and drive careful our highways are deadly with much more winter to come.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey Guys, members planning to attend Brent's meet and greet, please a post a *LIKE* on this post so that I can get a grasp on numbers and who needs location details.  

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Nov 13, 2021)

Just so everyone in Calgary knows: My son and I and total family are Double vaccinated and I hope to not be carrying anything other than a beer or two .


----------



## Tom O (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m looking forward to seeing you out here I’m double vaccinated also.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Hey Guys, members planning to attend Brent's meet and greet, please a post a *LIKE* on this post so that I can get a grasp on numbers and who needs location details.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig


 
Hey Craig, would have thought more members would have jumped on the band wagon perhaps it's because they don't know when the meet and greet is going to happen? Wish I could attend because Brent and his son deserve our western hospitality like anyone else. Just saying!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, would have thought more members would have jumped on the band wagon perhaps it's because they don't know when the meet and greet is going to happen? Wish I could attend because Brent and his son deserve our western hospitality like anyone else. Just saying!



As it stands, some time the 29th or 30th of Nov in Chestermere.  Was mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> As it stands, some time the 29th or 30th of Nov in Chestermere.  Was mentioned in a previous post.



Sorry Craig, I didn't catch those dates earlier on. Blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. Walk sort of silly too. LOL


----------



## Hacker (Nov 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Hey Guys, @RobinHood has offered up the use of his *BIG* shop (in Chestermere) to stage a meet and greet for Brent (Thanks Rudy). Brent thinks that would work for him.  So far the the time frame is sometime Nov 29/30. So we have a plan A.  More details as Brent gets closer to Calgary.


Hello Craig and Rudy,

Thanks for the update and a thanks to Rudy for hosting. I am definitely interested in attending.  Let me know if I can contribute or bring anything.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks for the offer Rob.

Well post when @Brent H gets underway and we have a better idea of his ETA.


----------



## Hruul (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats on the Car purchase @Brent H and safe travels.  I assume from what I have seen you are going through Canada.   If you went through the states you would also need to get a covid test to come back into Canada, not to go down I believe.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 16, 2021)

@Hruul : yes, I plan to avoid un-necessary expenses as much as possible.  It will be a Canada run so I can dole out a bunch of money to the gas stations and tax people in Canada.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 16, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Hruul : yes, I plan to avoid un-necessary expenses as much as possible.  It will be a Canada run so I can dole out a bunch of money to the gas stations and tax people in Canada.



Your sense of humour totally cracks me up! 

But it is true.......


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2021)

If you need to stop and stretch- 
Old Woman Bay
Agauson Falls by Terrace Bay
Kakapeka Falls by Thunder Bay
The Terry fox memorial by Thunder Bay 
The Mennonite museum in Steinbach MB

I can’t think of anything in Saskatchewan, maybe try to see the one tree that they have? 
The grain elevators are cool


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 16, 2021)

Yup....better lift yer leg before leaving Manitoba, there was one tree in southern Sask until the NWMP troop went by in 1800's....it was poisoned long before the last trooper in line even used it. Actually not much for trees n Ab. until your real close to Chestermere.


----------



## Chip Maker (Nov 16, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> If you need to stop and stretch-
> Old Woman Bay
> Agauson Falls by Terrace Bay
> Kakapeka Falls by Thunder Bay
> ...


Don't forget the donut shop in Longlac or the spaceship in Moonbeam! lol


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 16, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> If you need to stop and stretch-
> Old Woman Bay
> Agauson Falls by Terrace Bay
> Kakapeka Falls by Thunder Bay
> ...



So the thing about Saskatchewan is that it really isn't about trees and elevators or a horizon that never comes. It's about stars that touch the ground. Prairie grass that smells like heaven, sloughs (ponds) filled with a million ducks, world record deer, farms as big as small cities, girls with long legs and "just kiss me stupid" smiles, guys that will hug you just for the hell of it, home made Durham Wheat bread, and real winters that make you know that you are alive cuz every bone in your body is screaming at you.

I love Saskatchewan.

Besides that, we are talking about an interprovincial traveler who stares at the ice in superior for weeks on end...... I think he can handle Saskatchewan.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, it will be a 6 hour drive across and a 6 hour drive back across - probably dark as well.  But thanks for the warning @Susquatch  about the long legged kissing girls.....and the dudes that hug you for no reason.   I would not want to hit any of them crossing the road.  Hopefully there are those yellow signs where they like to cross


----------



## Dusty (Nov 16, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Well, it will be a 6 hour drive across and a 6 hour drive back across - probably dark as well.  But thanks for the warning @Susquatch  about the long legged kissing girls.....and the dudes that hug you for no reason.   I would not want to hit any of them crossing the road.  Hopefully there are those yellow signs where they like to cross



Hey Brent, don't allow those yellow deer crossing signs confuse you into thinking the road is safe in between signs. The rut has started across the prairies, by the time you venture west it should be in full bloom which simply translates into sex starved does and horny bucks are out on the prowl 24-7. Highways with speeding vehicles don't deter said animals this time of year, and yes there are moose so it's a mixed bag just waiting for the inattentive driver. Drive carefully and save our wild animals. Just saying!

Neglected to add our Antelope often seen from Moose Jaw heading west. They mill along the Trans-Canada fence line then zoom out in groups, sometimes the whole dang heard.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm loving it a little less today due to the blizzard we are in the middle of. Visibility is about 50 -60 yards and that is in my yard protected by some scraggley caragana trees.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 16, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> I'm loving it a little less today due to the blizzard we are in the middle of. Visibility is about 50 -60 yards and that is in my yard protected by some scraggley caragana trees.



How is the heard fairing with all this are they well protected from the elements?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 16, 2021)

Yup we put out wind breaks this morning for the girls. That was fun in the howling wind, 30ft long and 8ft high on steel skids, they like to slide on the snow.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 16, 2021)

I drove through Sask twice over the past month.... last trip we counted 25+ deer strikes between the AB border and Regina.   Lots of carnage -- which is odd since you can see them coming for 15 miles in any direction


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 16, 2021)

Those deer hide in the ditch then try to run across the road at the last minute. They are known as free lunch.


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 17, 2021)

I drove through a herd of at least 40 antelope in the middle of the night one time with a Kenworth & pot loaded full of cows...I was standing on the brake pedal, pulling on the trailer brake handle and hitting all 3 jake heads at the same time....and they parted like the red sea, I didnt touch a hair....just $hithouse luck, not a bit of good management at all.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 17, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> I drove through a herd of at least 40 antelope in the middle of the night one time with a Kenworth & pot loaded full of cows...I was standing on the brake pedal, pulling on the trailer brake handle and hitting all 3 jake heads at the same time....and they parted like the red sea, I didnt touch a hair....just $hithouse luck, not a bit of good management at all.


I heard this on the CB one night so take it with a grain of salt. Bullhaulers don’t go over many scales and if they do the DOT usually leaves them alone. But I guess this guy had a load of fats in the wagon and crossed a scale. Scale master pulled him around back, and once inside said he was too heavy on the trailer axles but he was ok on his gross. With as straight of a face as possible the driver said “Sir, I just load them on the trailer, I don’t tell them where to stand” 
Apparently the scale master laughed so hard he let him go with no ticket


----------

